# Best digital camera under 15k



## executioner (Oct 16, 2006)

What is the best digital camera under 15k?Is a camera supporting aa battery
better than rechargable one's?Is sony w-50 better than canon a40?What camera will be a better choice than this?Please mention the model no.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 17, 2006)

Li_ion batteries are 500% better than AA/AAA Batteries .... please mention u r taking with or without bill .it does matters a lot ..and which card u r looking for?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 19, 2006)

whichever batteries it may be, digital cameras consume a lot of power. This will become all the more apparent when one want to take pictures continously then the battery will get exhausted. In the case of alkaline cells, at least you can keep spares and to some extent save yourself from the above predicament. But in case lion cells, they are inbuilt and are costly. one need to recharge them. While buying digital cameras, the output is also very important. Most of the cameras have a lot of features, but the quality of the snaps are very poor. Therefore, you are asked to see the comparative test results that appear in various tech magazines.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 19, 2006)

I would recommend SONY Cybershot DSC-W30 with 6 MP Carl-Zeiss lens. SONY is better than Canon in terms of colour saturation. Moreover it also gives a good battery life. DSC-W30  supports Li-ion batteries and Memory stick produo expansion slot.


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 20, 2006)

I think DSC W-30 has an internal battery, no problem with that you may not carry any spare batteries with you.  Other-wise it is a good camara. Also check Nikon L1. Nikon cameras are generally have more preset modes than Sony.


----------



## aadipa (Oct 21, 2006)

I would have stretched the budget to get Sony DSC-H2 or Canon S3-IS.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 21, 2006)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> I think DSC W-30 has an internal battery, no problem with that you may not carry any spare batteries with you.  Other-wise it is a good camara. Also check Nikon L1. Nikon cameras are generally have more preset modes than Sony.



You think DSC W30 has internal batteries?...Well I am pretty sure that DSC-W30 uses Li-ion external batteries and that include a charger too.


----------

